# Question about Wimberley WH200 II and Benro/Induro GH2



## PicaPica (Mar 28, 2014)

i have a few questions about these gimbals.

does the wimberley or benro need maintenance?
if yes, is it complicated?

i read the wimberley does not use ball bearing but sleeve bearings.
does the benro uses ball bearings?

does anyone here knows where i can find images that show these gimbals disassembled?


----------



## PicaPica (Mar 29, 2014)

nobody...?

i thought you guys dissect everything?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 29, 2014)

About my PG-02 gimbal, RRS states: "_The PG‐02 is lubricated at the factory and parts that require lubrication are sealed. NO LUBRICATION IS REQUIRED BY THE USER. Just keep the components free from contamination to maintain smooth action._"


----------



## Lightmaster (Mar 30, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> About my PG-02 gimbal, RRS states: "_The PG‐02 is lubricated at the factory and parts that require lubrication are sealed. NO LUBRICATION IS REQUIRED BY THE USER. Just keep the components free from contamination to maintain smooth action._"



im searching a second gimbal head too.
sadly RRS is no alternative for me.

it´s hard enough to get RRS stuff here (and it´s even more expensive than in the USA) .. and:



RRS said:


> Due to unexpected production delays, this item will be back-ordered until after May 1st, 2014.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 6, 2014)

Can't speak for the Benro, but I do have an early Wimberley 2 and no it has never had any maintenance/servicing and yes it functions perfectly.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 6, 2014)

I won't be buying Benro again. The heads were junk, and there are no service parts available for my expensive sets of legs. The US distributor claimed they were gray market, until I sent them a photo of the box with there label on it, then they changed their tune and said Benro could/would not supply parts.

Don't waste money on something that may not be repairable a few years down the road.


----------



## gary samples (Apr 6, 2014)

love my Wimberley II 
no maintenance/servicing in 5 years


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 8, 2014)

I've had mine over a year, no probs, love it too.



gary samples said:


> love my Wimberley II
> no maintenance/servicing in 5 years


----------

